
NASA SpaceX Crew enters iPad pin in plain view of camera - sschueller
https://imgur.com/a/b8J7xuM
======
glandium
Now you need to hop on a rocket to go steal the iPad to make use of that
password.

------
Waterluvian
It feels bizarre that a device playing a role in space travel has a password.

But I guess a lot of Space-X stuff surprises me that way. It’s a very consumer
focused spaceflight system.

~~~
whoopdedo
How do you do Face ID with a helmet visor? How do you do Touch ID with gloves?
You can't leave it unlocked because the device needs to be encrypted. A pass
phrase would be more secure but when you're a 400km away from the nearest
threat actor there's nothing wrong with a short PIN that is set randomly prior
to the mission and cleared immediately on return.

Now, maybe if iOS supported using a USB or Bluetooth key to unlock the device.

~~~
joubert
> You can't leave it unlocked because the device needs to be encrypted. A pass
> phrase would be more secure but when you're a 400km away from the nearest
> threat actor there's nothing wrong with a short PIN

Why have it (PIN or password) at all?

~~~
aeternum
It's an iOS requirement. They would have to get Apple to build them a custom
version of iOS, or root it themselves. Neither of which is very maintainable.
Probably easier to just use the PIN.

~~~
ladberg
It’s not an iOS requirement (but possibly it makes you make one to start out,
I’m not sure).

------
benplant
0530 = May 30 = launch day

------
kerng
That's why device PINs are good - pretty useless without the device.

------
sschueller
Can be seen here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpedeZopDSo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpedeZopDSo)
(About 40 min in, can't link directly in a live stream). Not sure how much of
a problem this is but if there is sensitive information on it, it should
probably also not be used in view of a camera.

------
supernova87a
The question is, is the iPad set to erase all content if the code is entered
wrong 10 times?

~~~
canada_dry
Or, if it gets disabled for _25 million minutes_ could it be reset by sending
it through a black hole?? /s

------
joesb
And that's a problem because?

------
gogo2084
Somebody should build a service that blurs the entered pin on live stream so
we can have posts like this a thing of the past.

------
caiobegotti
I got curious about it and it seems the PIN is 06530, which according to
[https://www.tutorialspoint.com/letter-combinations-of-a-
phon...](https://www.tutorialspoint.com/letter-combinations-of-a-phon..). can
be these combinations, which to my dismay are not very meaningful: ['mjd',
'mje', 'mjf', 'mkd', 'mke', 'mkf', 'mld', 'mle', 'mlf', 'njd', 'nje', 'njf',
'nkd', 'nke', 'nkf', 'nld', 'nle', 'nlf', 'ojd', 'oje', 'ojf', 'okd', 'oke',
'okf', 'old', 'ole', 'olf']

EDIT: I thought iOS PINs should be six digit?

~~~
sschueller
It's 4 digits, he has to hit 5 twice as it doesn't register the first time
through his glove.

~~~
caiobegotti
That's not what I see in the replay of the shot but okay...

~~~
calciphus
Another comment pointed out 0530 is May 30 - launch date of the mission.

